# reel pics



## sharkman28

lets see some pics of yalls distance reels!!!

chris


----------



## Hudak

:beer:

Robert


----------



## HStew

I am assuming you mean yalls long distance castin tournment lead heavr hot rodded Abu revolvin spool reels [and whatevers left that don't thro quite as far].


----------



## sharkman28

*yea*

yes long distance reels


----------



## Hudak

Ya, I was just messn', I don't have any purty enough to brag on like some of these guys.

Robert


----------



## kingfisherman23

It ain't pretty, but it's what I've got and it runs smooth.










Evan


----------



## Hudak

kingfisherman23 said:


> It ain't pretty, but it's what I've got and it runs smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evan


I bet it would run even smoother if you didn't store it in a pile floor sweepings.

Robert


----------



## bstarling

*The Rusty Rocket*










RUSTY ROCKET no bling

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W.




----------



## Kwesi W.




----------



## Hudak

bstarling said:


> RUSTY ROCKET no bling
> 
> Bill:fishing:


I forgot about the Rusty Rocket!!!

Robert


----------



## ematsuda

Abu 6500 High Speed Mag with polished QTC frame.

<a href="http://s58.photobucket.com/albums/g246/ematsuda/fish/?action=view&current=DSC00963.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g246/ematsuda/fish/DSC00963.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s58.photobucket.com/albums/g246/ematsuda/fish/?action=view&current=DSC00964.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g246/ematsuda/fish/DSC00964.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


"FISHING" distance reels

<a href="http://s58.photobucket.com/albums/g246/ematsuda/fish/?action=view&current=DSC00962.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g246/ematsuda/fish/DSC00962.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## cody




----------



## cody

*reels*


----------



## jlentz

Here are some of the reels that I have now that I can get photos of. They are 2 Abu Ultramag II's an Ultramag III with Benfield sideplate and a 5500 with Benfield sideplate. I do not have any of my other reels especially those with QTC frames with me to photograph right now.

http://i700.photobucket.com/albums/ww9/jlentz15/Reels/CIMG2023.jpg


----------



## Tacpayne

Few of mine, I have some more somewhere


----------



## Hudak

Your killing me Chuck just killing me!! Hmmm, 2 outta 3 ain't bad...actually it is!!

Robert


----------



## Hooked Up

*stuff....*

....


----------



## EFishent

*Foundation Reels*









View attachment 2097


6500 Ambassadeur c3 ct mag elite premium(abec 7 ceramic bb dry)...UK Orange stock

6500 Ambassadeur cs pro rocket (convert to round bar ct cage & starless drag, abec 7 cramic bb w/Rocket Fuel, GDR center mag)...Black- my first basic build

6500 cl blue - (Benfield Conversion side plate, speed spool, abec 7 ceramic bb dry)...Bill Thomas Build


----------



## Tracker16

Bone stock Blue Yonders










My favorite pic on this thread so far is the 202 lmao


----------



## Kwesi W.

You guys are a bunch of tackle hoes... And I love it! LOL

Chuck, I see you stepped it up this fall\winter I'll be sure to check out your reels as Im walking past you to pick up my sinker!!!!! LOL


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

kmw21230 said:


> You guys are a bunch of tackle hoes... And I love it! LOL
> 
> Chuck, I see you stepped it up this fall\winter I'll be sure to check out your reels as Im walking past you to pick up my sinker!!!!! LOL


ROFL



damn thats funny


----------



## patrck17

Tracker16 said:


> My favorite pic on this thread so far is the 202 lmao


The 202 made me laugh pretty good. I had one of those when I was like 5. I recently upgraded to a Mag 525 so we will see if it improves my cast.


----------



## GreenFord

Here's a pic of my reels at a distance....


----------



## kingfisherman23




----------



## kingfisherman23

thekingfeeder said:


> I bet it would run even smoother if you didn't store it in a pile floor sweepings.
> 
> Robert


Are you kidding? That is my special seasoning technique! I put the reels in that stuff after I soak the bearings in that special super glue/motor oil mixture. 

Evan


----------



## Hooked Up

*blued*

....


----------



## Kwesi W.

kingfisherman23 said:


>


Evan, I see you got a big boy reel.. LMAO..


----------



## Hudak

kingfisherman23 said:


>


LMAO!!!! Evan put a towel on the sweepings this time!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Hudak

kingfisherman23 said:


> are you kidding? That is my special seasoning technique! I put the reels in that stuff after i soak the bearings in that special super glue/motor oil mixture. :d
> 
> evan


lol


----------



## Dig-on-me

I have reel pics but cannot show them! I can only give away so many secrets!!! LOL

Carlos


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757

Hooked Up said:


> ....


i love th handle where do u get them from i need 1


----------



## Tacpayne

kmw21230 said:


> You guys are a bunch of tackle hoes... And I love it! LOL
> 
> Chuck, I see you stepped it up this fall\winter I'll be sure to check out your reels as Im walking past you to pick up my sinker!!!!! LOL


How the heck did I miss this? Dont worry about me Kwesi, I got you no problem. How about I take one of your mags and then beat you with it. would you at least feel good knowing that your own equipment beat you


----------



## MDubious

thekingfeeder said:


> :beer:
> 
> Robert


absolutely hysterical! thanks I needed that laugh!


----------



## bdriversteve

*casting reels*

here's some of mines ....


----------



## Kwesi W.

bdriversteve said:


> here's some of mines ....


I got a feeling this reel will be with you when you walk past the 750ft cone....


----------



## FishRung

As you asked ... but one is missing - a Danville special.


----------



## robc22

Man....thats some nice reels.......


----------



## saltycaster

Best I can do right now...Some for distance....some for fishing.


----------



## Hooked Up

best u can do ey......someones been busy........good to see u on the board agian


----------



## Led

My go to reel for 150g


----------



## danville

Saltycaster

looks good, Now can you drive them?

willie


----------

